# Do you have to push the on/off button twice to turn off the 922.



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Do you have to push the on/off button twice to turn off the 922 when doing it from the front panel?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sometimes...

If the front panel is dark, you have to "wake" it with the first press... then after that, it should work as expected.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------

